# J.J. Redick Arrested!!!



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

> Former Duke men's basketball star J.J. Redick was charged with driving while impaired early Tuesday morning.


Article 
Potential Rockets got arrested! I know he will be alright, but his stock will maybe fall.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I know i heard about this, i wonder how its gonna affect the draft


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Stupid, just plain stupid. What's worse is that happened before the draft.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Just one more reason why the Rockets shouldn't even mention this guy's name when talking about the No. 8 pick. And perhaps this will make Houston think twice before trading down to pick Redick and another player. 

It's not like he killed somebody, but he may as well have, because driving with alcohol in your system is asking to crash into an innocent person(s).


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

lol i hope he falls down to no. 32


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

he also failed his physical, thus he can't play for like 3/4's of the year or something.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I sort of feel sorry for the guy... but to make a stupid mistake that brings you such negative press so close to draft day... not smart.

Honestly, I don't think it will hurt him too much. Unless he has a crappy agent who doesn't spin this as a kid relieving some of his stress and making a dumb mistake. I don't know who his agent is, but I can't think that he made a poor choice on that decision.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> he also failed his physical, thus he can't play for like 3/4's of the year or something.



Are you serious?? WOW! Where did you read about that? I would be interested to see the article. Makes me feel even more sorry for the guy... if that's true...no wonder he went out drinking!!!


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

hello if you are an athelete you have a target on your *** at all times. Even if you aren't drinkin and driving one or two will still impair your judgement. boneheaded move by a spoiled country boy who thinks he is above the law. i hope he drops cuz of this character flaw. gotta be smarter than that especially when you are already a question mark on the court, now this whooooooo boy. what a moron.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> I sort of feel sorry for the guy... but to make a stupid mistake that brings you such negative press so close to draft day... not smart.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think it will hurt him too much. Unless he has a crappy agent who doesn't spin this as a kid relieving some of his stress and making a dumb mistake. I don't know who his agent is, but I can't think that he made a poor choice on that decision.


i really cant feel sorry for a guy that drives drunk and gets arrested.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Are you serious?? WOW! Where did you read about that? I would be interested to see the article. Makes me feel even more sorry for the guy... if that's true...no wonder he went out drinking!!!





> DraftExpress.com - Duke senior J.J. Redick failed a physical at the NBA pre-draft camp in Orlando and will be out for an extended period with a back problem that may require surgery, according to a source with close NBA contacts.


link


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, the planets certainly seem to be poorly aligned for him right now.

Teams aren't going to care so much that he drove while drunk. People do that all the time. But they'll wonder what it says about his character that he did something like that at such an important time in his life. 

A significant flaw. I don't feel sorry for him.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

how dumb can you be, at least do it after the draft when you have a guarenteed contract


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> link


Thanks!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Teams aren't going to care so much that he drove while drunk. People do that all the time.


Isn't it truly pathetic that we think along those lines? I was thinking the same thing. I would imagine that he will be lying very low until the draft is over though, just in case.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

To me he had a classy image, attending Duke college, staying there for four years.. hes supposed to be a leader what a dumb ***.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> i really cant feel sorry for a guy that drives drunk and gets arrested.


I'm inclined to agree. I mean, it was his choice, he knew what he was doing.


----------

